# Group Policy Managment Microphone Issue



## mzjoel99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, 

 Im running server 2003, and I have a question about the Group Policy Management Console. I just took over a director of technology position at a school mid year. I am using the former directors group policies as they seem to be refined pretty well for a school environment. The problem I am having is that I have a few students that need to use a microphone for a web based program, and cant. I can log in as myself (Staff Policy) and it works fine, but when I log in as a student (Student Policy), the microphone doesnt work. Im sure there is just a setting that I need to change, but I cant find it anywhere. any help would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks


----------

